# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Guides > [How-To] Get cheaper WoW gametime (via Battle.Net)

## impulse102

*19/10/2014 - I can't really verify game time anymore as I bought 6 months in advance, but still works on paid services (just did a character transfer). My account was already set to use BRL from USD, individual results may vary.*
*08/11/2014 - Adjusted post to reflect that game time is no longer obtainable this way, only character services*

Hey Everyone,

Simply by using BRL (BRAZIL REAL) as your currency, you can buy cheaper game time.

This was tested against AUD (AUSTRALIAN DOLLAR), so:
6 Months of game time in AUD 85.80 (75.0048 USD), whereas 
6 Months of game time in BRL is 78.00 BRL which is 36.5844 AUD (31.9801 USD)
That's nearly 50% cheaper.

To achieve this, we simply login to our Battle.Net account, Go To Settings > My Payment Options.
On the right hand side, next to "Account Balance', you can 'Change Currency'.
Simply select Brazilian Real, and that's it.
Picture for clarification:


You can then go to your account, and use that to use character services cheaper than you usually would

----------


## xsx

Nice find  :Smile:

----------


## ev0

wow great find! +rep

hopefully this doesn't cause a huge recall on blizz's end.

----------


## jlongwell

This is fantastic, thanks! +3 rep.

FYI, also works on server transfer/faction change. Comes out to like $11.50.

----------


## CreativeXtent

lol thanks. this has been used for a while now.

----------


## Chandra

Been using this for a while now but unfortunately now it's public (posted here anyway) I'm assuming it'll get patched soon.

----------


## Aes

Really nice share, but now, unfortunately it will get fixed lol

----------


## vegoo

I was using it to sell cheap gametime for US when we could use RMAH in Diablo to "launder" gold to b.net balance.

Also it worked on EU when you changed currency to RUB (Russian currency). Didnt use it for long time so no idea if its still working on EU.

----------


## Recoiled

You found this in a guild's facebook group didn't you?  :Wink:

----------


## ikfirus123

One form of currency cannot be converted into another, and some currencies may not be used in some regions. For example, account balance in USD can only be used on the North American regional site (us.battle.net). More Info

thats what it says when i clock change currency, fixed?

----------


## Syrac88

> One form of currency cannot be converted into another, and some currencies may not be used in some regions. For example, account balance in USD can only be used on the North American regional site (us.battle.net). More Info
> 
> thats what it says when i clock change currency, fixed?


same for me.

----------


## memogl

Works if u have an account on EU?

----------


## Cecu

> I was using it to sell cheap gametime for US when we could use RMAH in Diablo to "launder" gold to b.net balance.
> 
> Also it worked on EU when you changed currency to RUB (Russian currency). Didnt use it for long time so no idea if its still working on EU.


As vegoo already mentioned, this was around since more than a year, and we successfully were feeding US WOW accounts with basicly free gametime/accounts/upgrades/transfers on US Region, just by using Brazil RMAH, after closing the RMAH business, this was still up, for more than 2x cheaper the entire Battle.net portfolio of services in BRL currency (Brazilian Real).

----------


## Trinigon

holy shit all I can say is thanks

----------


## qaz87

Can't change from EURO to anything else.. dem euros

----------


## chaoticdios

> One form of currency cannot be converted into another, and some currencies may not be used in some regions. For example, account balance in USD can only be used on the North American regional site (us.battle.net). More Info
> 
> thats what it says when i clock change currency, fixed?


also says this for me? workaround?

----------


## CreativeXtent

mine is stuck in BRL lol  :Big Grin:  go me

----------


## Smitten

Works for me (Australian account).

Thanks!

----------


## chaoticdios

i figured it out thanks!

----------


## OmgNutz

> i figured it out thanks!


Lol? "Figured it out" .. care to say what you did??

----------


## chaoticdios

180 days BRL 78.00 =$31.39 still working awesome

----------


## Gondars

Any workarounds?^^ .. cause i'm stuck at Euro.

----------


## Volterra

Not working on EU accounts

----------


## pk3d2h3ll

works on US for all Blizzard services

----------


## chaoticdios

except char boost right? theres no option to buy with bzl that i could find

----------


## Aes

> except char boost right? theres no option to buy with bzl that i could find


you cant buy anything from the store. Unless your account country is in Brazil.

----------


## woffles

is this against the TOS at all, or could leave to a possible suspension/ban?

----------


## Cecu

You cannot be banned for such action, but your payments could be reversed on theory, like the wow accounts, bought this way could be locked etc, till you add corresponding license, obtained in other way etc, but thats very unusual.

When GM seen what I did, just flagged my account for country change, so I could not use BRL anymore etc  :Wink:  Ah, and banned my D3 license off RMAH too  :Big Grin:

----------


## 321babo

I got the same fix. Frozen onto the USD option. I however, ended up getting enough gametime for the next 6-7 months, so I'm happy.

----------


## Fureezing

Thanks very much.

----------


## batok

Can I used this to pre purchase WOD?  :Big Grin:

----------


## tdogtt10

This isn't working. I have it set to Brazil but still showing normal pricing.

----------


## tdogtt10

I actually get an error at the end saying I need to contact blizzard to continue and can't process using this method.

----------


## batok

the store sets it to USD for me but gametime is in brazil

----------


## arcanblade

Aghh sucks, can only use gift code, master card and visa. I only have paypal =(

----------


## casualplayer

Not working on EU  :Frown:

----------


## tochybaja

EU is borken . Not working

----------


## Faulen

Order has been queued for a few hours. Hopefully it goes through.

----------


## kubiszon

Did it on EU (shop, not account) got 6months for 36 EUR

----------


## Volterra

> Did it on EU (shop, not account) got 6months for 36 EUR


how you did it?

----------


## tdogtt10

Update.... I tried a different card and now it is queued.

----------


## jimmyamd

legend thank you.

was wondering how that person in the buy and sell thread was selling really cheap game time without a stolen credit card.

now his little business is over lol.

----------


## jimmyamd

it can be used for all account services.

i paid 27 BRL for character transfer which is 10 USD lol

----------


## Nyyujin

> it can be used for all account services.
> 
> i paid 27 BRL for character transfer which is 10 USD lol


I just set it to buy a month for my acc (it asks for shipping address and stuff to match creditcard), i'm in canada, so i put that.... Would this effect the pricing even though I put it in brazil real

it's showing in my account history now, 15 USD (Active)

----------


## Trosik

..........

----------


## BopMajster

> Just bought 180 days for the listed 78.00 BRL and was charged 32.51 USD. 
> Got my time locked in for the next 6 months, thanks man. +Rep


how did you change your curreny to BLR ? 
does not work for me.

EDIT:
only works for US accounts

----------


## vegoo

Since I am not in gametime selling business anymore I can reveal how to buy gametime for US/EU cheaper. Also you can gift it to your friends.

To access Russian store you need Russian proxy (and probably b.net account set to Russia, that is free to make, I did it without logging in):



To access Argentinean store you need Argentinean proxy (and also probably account country set to Argentina, just make new b.net):



Maybe its cheaper in Brazil, didnt check but I used Argentina as example. Now how to buy it. Its not as simple as it seems. Blizzard has very specific purchase system. It will allow almost every credit card / Paypal payment BUT after this order status is not Confirmed but Queued. After around 6-12 hours order will proceed and here is tricky part - system is very strict and your order can be rejected. It means gametime will disappear but your card/Paypal wont be charged (funds will come back on card in few days and on Paypal instantly). I will describe how to prevent it.

To get 100% working gametime this way best is obtaining B.bet Balance. After purchase from B.net Balance is made, order is automaticly Confirmed and your gametime wont vanish, order cant be rejected. Anyway. it maybe sounds easy but is not. Every time I tried to upload balance (and I tried a lot) it was rejected by Blizzard. We used to buy gold on Diablo 3, sell it via RMAH and get balance this way to get gametime.

Another option is proxy usage. You need 100% CLEAN proxy - it means nobody else can make any "black" purchase on b.net store from it in while your order will be Queued or it will be rejected. Obtaining such proxy isnt very easy task, after RMAH was gone I tried to purchase gametime this way using credit card but I succeeded only few Times, most of Times it was rejected.

Hope it helped you to understand how it works  :Smile:

----------


## jessy77

> Since I am not in gametime selling business anymore I can reveal how to buy gametime for US/EU cheaper. Also you can gift it to your friends.
> 
> To access Russian store you need Russian proxy (and probably b.net account set to Russia, that is free to make, I did it without logging in):
> 
> 
> 
> To access Argentinean store you need Argentinean proxy (and also probably account country set to Argentina, just make new b.net):
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think Russian Store will work for EU gametime. Since Russian got their own gamecard ... Maybe can someone confirm it

----------


## vegoo

Pets from RU worked before, i couldnt test gametime as it didnt exist, it was added recently.

----------


## Dhearic40

I tried just now, switched currency but when i tried to make the purchase of game time it said I need to contact blizz customer support to complete the purchase. Should I do that or am I doing something wrong? I live in the US.

----------


## masterick

Anyone know the rate of these currency using $?

----------


## Toldorn

> Anyone know the rate of these currency using $?




```
www.xe.com
```

----------


## sugarbunny

does this work with character boost aswell ?

----------


## CreativeXtent

since character boost are in-game, i would say no.

----------


## Guvnor

Anyone know if this works for EU still as i can't seem to change it will only from GBP to Euro and nothing else :-(

----------


## arcanblade

I only have paypal, heeelp, they only accept credit cards and game codes, and I'm poor as **** so this would really really help me. (I have no creditcard and currently not livning in the US to have access to game cards)

----------


## zdfhsdth

Been using this for a while now but unfortunately now it's public (posted here anyway) I'm assuming it'll get patched soon.

----------


## Swagstep

Someone said it works for faction/character changes! Too late now just spent $55 on character/faction changes like 5 hours ago  :Frown:

----------


## Pwnzor187

Any way to get it working for EU?

----------


## lautard2

Not work for me (eu) Even if with russian proxy

----------


## Confucius

I wasn't really planning on playing WoW again but 6 months for $31 was such a deal I had to buy it. Thanks a lot OP +7 rep. Can confirm this works for US still!

----------


## jimmyamd

yeh still works for US bought some more now account expires end of 2016 lol

----------


## Alondra

Cant get it work in EU , if any1 had any luck it would be awesome if he/she could provide some detailed info

Edit : Tried using two different russian proxies , if you had success using a specific proxy or some other means please put it here

----------


## Annick Kasala

QUOTE=vegoo;3158592]Since I am not in gametime selling busi

----------


## batok

> hello.I can confirm that the method works!
> you need to use a clean proxy to buy Argentine and a credit card internationally.
> 
> the value of the Argentine peso at this time is 8.45
> What does that mean?
> 59.90 Ars = 7.08 USD
> then you have to calculate. the cost of your credit card, for the conversion of the currency
> but I do not think that the cost is high, I think it will cost you a maximum of $ 7.50
> 
> ...


6 months for 8$ USD? :O i need an international credit card lol

----------


## zoolt4n

its 1 month for $8

----------


## batok

oh well with BRL its 6 for a month :P

----------


## Suketsune

Gonna try, I'm from EU so I'm going to try the Russian Proxy thing. Wish me luck.

----------


## akspa420

Google used to let you do this - ended up at one point paying something like $50US in argentinian money that amounted to $150 USD in advertising. They've since 'fixed' the bug.

----------


## zoolt4n

Is it possible to buy WoD through russian proxy and activate it on my EU account without any issues?

----------


## Ainur

> Is it possible to buy WoD through russian proxy and activate it on my EU account without any issues?


Dunno about EU servers and Russian proxies, but here in the US this doesn't work for games or in-game purchases. Just account services and play time.

On that note; I bought a race change using BRL and I got an error message and told to contact CS. I was using a debit card. Any chance that's related or is Blizzard fixing this?

----------


## boravager

I have not been able to get this to work in US using a debit card. Get an error message which says to speak to customer support when trying to pay.

----------


## vegoo

Remember that if you want to buy Gift codes from b.net by method I desribed above you need to make new b.net account for such purchases, registered on good country.

So if you want to buy gametime gift codes for EU in RUB you need to make Russian b.net account. Its free to make and takes few minutes. Otherwise it will probably not work if you try to buy using your EU account registered on another country then Russia.

----------


## aiTMaster

Europa

If you buy WoW Keys (Battlechest or MoP) with Russian VPN and Russian Account.. These keys only can play on RUssian server.. Not English, German or other Servers

But whats about gametime? can you activate it like on every EU Account so i could give me English ACcount a Russian Gametime?

----------


## vegoo

> Europa
> 
> If you buy WoW Keys (Battlechest or MoP) with Russian VPN and Russian Account.. These keys only can play on RUssian server.. Not English, German or other Servers
> 
> But whats about gametime? can you activate it like on every EU Account so i could give me English ACcount a Russian Gametime?


I bought only pets and mounts from Russia before and you could redeem them on EU accounts. Probably same with gametime codes as I see people selling them cheaper then b.net store in euro.

----------


## Swagstep

There's a change blizz just fixed this, not 100% sure.

----------


## TOM_RUS

> If you buy WoW Keys (Battlechest or MoP) with Russian VPN and Russian Account.. These keys only can play on RUssian server.. Not English, German or other Servers


There's an upcoming account conversion that will make all Russian accounts EU. That should happen on October, 8. More info on that (in Russian).

----------


## Suketsune

> Remember that if you want to buy Gift codes from b.net by method I desribed above you need to make new b.net account for such purchases, registered on good country.
> 
> So if you want to buy gametime gift codes for EU in RUB you need to make Russian b.net account. Its free to make and takes few minutes. Otherwise it will probably not work if you try to buy using your EU account registered on another country then Russia.


This worked for me. Created a new Russian Battle.net Account using a Russian VPN. Bought the Gametime as Gift and put my main Battle.net Account mail as receiver. Worked like a charm, it's like a 50% discount

----------


## Alondra

Could you tell me which VPN you used in particular?

----------


## zoolt4n

> This worked for me. Created a new Russian Battle.net Account using a Russian VPN. Bought the Gametime as Gift and put my main Battle.net Account mail as receiver. Worked like a charm, it's like a 50% discount


I'm thinking about doing the same with WoD. I dont see any reason why it wouldn't work when it's a gift.

----------


## Phyrelol

I also just bought 90 days on EU for 987 RUB. Cool thing this is! Did the same as Hypnok did. Create a russian battle.net account, go buy gift time as gift ans voila! I used hola! (firefox addon) as the VPN.

----------


## SkuaR

Only can see prices In EU, I Use Hola! plugin, make new russian account.. but.. Only get price in Euro  :Frown:

----------


## vegoo

> Only can see prices In EU, I Use Hola! plugin, make new russian account.. but.. Only get price in Euro


Make sure you are on Russian IP on any IP checking site.


Also as I wrote before. Making successful purchase doesnt mean your gametime wont vanish after few hours. For now your transaction status should be Queued. If it changes to Completed it means you did it. If it disappears after few hours then blizzard security system refused your payment.

----------


## MMOServices

> Make sure you are on Russian IP on any IP checking site.
> 
> 
> Also as I wrote before. Making successful purchase doesnt mean your gametime wont vanish after few hours. For now your transaction status should be Queued. If it changes to Completed it means you did it. If it disappears after few hours then blizzard security system refused your payment.



I can conect from Rusian IP , but dont have the button for GIFT. I checked Diablo III cdkey and yes i have the button for GIFT but on World Of Warcraft Gametime, MOP,etc dont have the option GIFT.

Sorry for my bad english and thank you for help  :Smile:

----------


## Alondra

> I can conect from Rusian IP , but dont have the button for GIFT. I checked Diablo III cdkey and yes i have the button for GIFT but on World Of Warcraft Gametime, MOP,etc dont have the option GIFT.
> 
> Sorry for my bad english and thank you for help




Did exactly the same thing . Cant get that gift button to show up :/

----------


## TOM_RUS

> Did exactly the same thing . Cant get that gift button to show up :/


Pretty sure Blizzard removed Gift button from the shop due do abuse. It was available yesterday.

----------


## Alondra

Unlikely because i can still gift , Diablo or Starcraft etc , its surely something different going on

----------


## Nebro

I think they fixed this.

I just tried it. When I swapped to BRL, it said 180 days for 78 BRL. When I confirmed and paid, it swapped to 77.94 USD in my history/pending/queue. Guess I gotta cancel that payment now.

EDIT: so I swapped it back to USD and it actually changed my pending payment to 78 BRL. I'll see what happens

----------


## Phyrelol

Seems like they fixed it on EU/RU atleast. Can still gift on EU ip and account, but on RU ip and account the gift option is gone. Atleast i still have my 3 months gametime on my account  :Big Grin:

----------


## 321babo

Welp.. it was a good run boys. I'm happy I at least got gametime for the next 6-7 months or so.

----------


## Dennix

Purchased 90 days for 42 Brazilian Real using "buy limited time" option. paid with Mastercard. Came to ~$20 CAD

----------


## renewspam

not working on U.S apparently everytime i try to run it says contact blizz..

----------


## Ainur

Still seems to work on US for character services. Make sure you use a credit card and not a debit card. Debit doesn't seem to work.

----------


## Alondra

TBH i doubt they will just carry on with disabled GIFT function for russian shop , a new oppurtinity will arise at some point

----------


## KuRIoS

thread reopened  :Smile:

----------


## Alondra

> thread reopened


Meaning we found some way to get cheaper in europe again?! :gusta:

----------


## tochybaja

working only for US ;(

----------


## jimmyamd

i dont have the option to add game time when i click subscription button

----------


## rodneymoz

I can confirm that this does not work on the EU side.

----------


## bezerker08

fixed completely for US. Won't let you character transfer, and they reverted two transfers I tried 2 days ago

----------


## Nines_

Funny how it's okay for major corporations to launder money, tax dodge and generaly subvert the geopolitical systems, but when consumers do the same in a globalized economy, it warrants a "Fix". The Irony.

----------


## cyrus103

How do you get the buy limited time option? I don't get that option on my screen.

----------


## jimmyamd

> How do you get the buy limited time option? I don't get that option on my screen.


i dont think anyone does anymore, it was removed after people did this method 2 weeks or so ago.

----------


## Jaladhjin

Think Blizzard is catching on.. there's a message that comes up now..




> *Oops! This needs your attention:*To complete this transaction, please contact *Blizzard Customer Support*. Alternatively, you may select another form of payment.

----------


## Augury13

> If I have a bank card with only USD on it, and I switch my currency to BRL and make a payment with the said USD card will they automatically convert the 27.90 to usd so I can pay?


try it and delete your post.  :Smile:

----------


## Toldorn

not getting the option anymore. fml

----------


## storm4

Does it work if you go through a proxy maybe ?

----------


## shaman666

I remember posting this years ago and almost no one gave a shit haha

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-50-month.html (Play WoW Cheaper ($8,50/month))

But now it's been spread, it seems to be fixed. Oh well

----------


## CreativeXtent

yeah, sad sauce.

----------


## misterc

I did this yesterday and seems to still work, US account.

----------


## tanjer45

This is not working for EU, tested a proxy to russia also and the payment did not get trough. The cheapes way is to buy form online stores atm.

https://www.g2a.com/r/world-of-warcraft-gamecard-eu 20 Euro for 60 days atm! (have some discount-codes, just ask and i can give you one)

But, if i create a new account (russian with vpn), can i pay the russian prices but still play on Taren Mill thats is a EU-server without vpn and only use vpn:s when i need to buy gametime ?

Someone that have tested this? Or do i need to use a vpn when i playing also?

----------


## Bignaners

So is this working or not? I'm seeing conflicting posts.

----------


## tanjer45

It is working if you have a US-account. If you have an EU-account it wont work.  :Smile:

----------


## darklift

> It is working if you have a US-account. If you have an EU-account it wont work.


Can you confirm it works for US? Doesn't seem to be working for me. Worked fine a week back

----------


## vinnwilder

I just tried it as a US customer with Brazilian converted currency and a credit card as the payment but it doesn't work because the option to add "limited game time" has been removed. If someone figured out a way around that please let us know.

----------


## tanjer45

> Can you confirm it works for US? Doesn't seem to be working for me. Worked fine a week back



I was refering to Misterc statement.

----------


## misterc

To be clear, I purchased a character transfer via changing US$ to BR, purchased, and changed currency back. I did not try to purchase additional game time using the method, just character service.

----------


## zwaywow

Just ordered a race change by changing USD$ to BR on my account, ordered the change, and switched back to US$. (done with Visa debit card)

The order is listed as complete in my order history @27.90BR, and I recieved an email confirming it on my bnet email address. The actual race change hasn't completed yet, will update.

EDIT: Race change completed, was billed 11.30US$

----------


## bezerker08

Ordering race & faction change now. Seems to be working again! Going to do the USD > BR > USD method.


When attempting to queue more than 1 transfer, I got the "This needs blizard customer support attention" message. I changed back to USD (displayed $41 something) and finalized payment with paypal, which charged full amount.

Still waiting to see how the visa debit card goes through

----------


## Ostrumz

Create a Brezilian Account using Brezilian VPN or the Chrome Addons Hola Better Internet (free web-only vpn) Load your battle.net balance with your credit card ( Using your brand new Brezilian account) , 

Then you can Gift Game time code to your main account at the BRL prices. using this link and loggin in using the brezilian account.
----- https://us.battle.net/shop/en/

**If price are still in US then just click SHOP on the top menu to the right of Log out

----------


## ProbablyEngine

Transfer + Faction Change using BRL cost me $23.90 vs. the USD price of $41.25. Amazing find!

----------


## mysticattacker

Decided to test out this method since I was doing a transfer anyway. It looks like it worked fine(US btw) and I ended up doing a character transfer for ~11$ instead of ~18$. 
Be sure you click on your balance in your b.net account and then click 'Load Balance', NOT 'Other Currencies'. 
Then when under the load balance screen click on the "Change" option to the right of the drop down menu and then select Brazilian Real. 
After you do this it should display BRL in the top right balance amount and you're good to go.

----------


## Rohirem

Really interested in trying this out...has anyone gotten banned for messing with the currency types before? I would think if its been around for as long as people are saying in this thread, its moderately safe...

----------


## kippin

> Really interested in trying this out...has anyone gotten banned for messing with the currency types before? I would think if its been around for as long as people are saying in this thread, its moderately safe...


It's been around for over a year now and it's still usable but they patched limited game time but you still can do character/guild services. I doubt anyone would get banned, if they were to do anything they would reverse the service and or refund purchase and freeze your character until you pay the correct amount at worst but nothing has happened

----------


## arcanblade

Is there any way to do this without using credit cards? I only have paypal

----------


## wizardking123

When i go to buy game time as a gift it says i need a wow account. How do I buy brazillian wow time and gift it to my US account without buy a Brazillian wow account?

----------


## siah0wn5a11

I dont think this works with gametime anymore, as the option for it isnt available. but character services seems fine.

----------


## jaron124

Does this work with 90 character boosts bought in game? I can't seem to find how to buy one on the battle.net site.

----------


## siah0wn5a11

Only character services bought on b.net site. ie. race change, server transfer, name change, etc etc

----------


## Veriture

Anyway to use this when ordering WoD?

----------


## spydasoquick

> Anyway to use this when ordering WoD?


 would love to know as well.

edit:nvm probly not.

----------


## MrPanquecas

Only works for US? can't change currency from EU

----------


## ShadowIord

ARS = Argentinian peso is cheaper.

Month = 45ars 45/8.5 = 5.2usd

I would love to get some kind of treatment on EU as well :P

----------


## lanaiba

can you send a gift(gametime) to some1 on the EU sv if you have US account ?

----------


## Thien

> can you send a gift(gametime) to some1 on the EU sv if you have US account ?


You can, but you can't re-deem.

----------


## Jervis Lin

Great share.+rep

----------


## leetdemon

Not working for gametime.

----------


## zaelezaen

Buy limited game time option is not available for me, though this does work with character services, I would like to be able to buy game time using this method..shame. Excellent find though.

----------


## itsmemario

> Buy limited game time option is not available for me, though this does work with character services, I would like to be able to buy game time using this method..shame. Excellent find though.


i was able to do this when i reactived my account 2 months ago but now i dont have option to buy limited time now.

----------


## Riddl3n

Confirmed still works, kinda funny how money hungry blizzard hasnt done something about this.

----------


## tomtom1

Is it possible to do this in EU? When I try to change currencies I just get a message saying one form of currency cannot be converted into another, and some currencies may not be used in some regions. For example, account balance in USD can only be used on the North American regional site (us.battle.net).

----------


## lusthxc

Created a new account and changed currency to BRL but the shop stays in USD ):

Any idea why ?

----------


## Lukeyr91

Seems to be fixed for me in the UK, when I try and change currency I get a message:

One form of currency cannot be converted into another, and some currencies may not be used in some regions. For example, account balance in USD can only be used on the North American regional site (us.battle.net). More Info

Seems they have noticed and currency is locked to your region, the only options I have in the UK is Euro or GBP.

And for me, using Euro makes the sub more expensive. Wish I did it earlier!

----------


## Ehnoah

EU is fully fixed. US working for me

----------


## Cecu

> EU is fully fixed. US working for me


Explain fully fixed please?
You tested with RU acc+ RU IP?

----------


## Ehnoah

EU can't change the Currency even with VPN. 

And Ru Account + VPN won't work since you can't gift Gametime (?)

----------


## keysaler

> Explain fully fixed please?
> You tested with RU acc+ RU IP?


It does not work with RU acc+IP.
They fixed it weeks ago.

----------


## testing321123

Does not work on US with US account+Brazilian IP.
Using BRL

----------


## mrgrap2

can anyone link the Warlords of Draenor with a cheaper buying option????
I remember seeing it on this site a few weeks ago....but now can;t find it

----------


## jaskaos

Just did a Race Change for $10.... Amazing. This is awesome.

----------


## Swagstep

Use a CREDIT CARD! Debit cards wont work... its something with the currency converting!

----------


## GunMan

This doesn't work on US anymore, impossible to buy limited gametime from Blizz now.

Still works for character services though.

----------


## crunk001

You dont post exploits if you want to keep using exploits. Obviously.

----------


## sammycookie

tried and keeps getting declined by blizzard. It goes into a "Queue" state and then later they cannot complete. Used VPN Brazil, new BNET Account, load account balance and Mastercard for transaction. Probably it's the USA address throwing the red flag for the ccard. Just testing it out on items we can still gift, such as mounts and pets. All items in the "shop" are shown in Brazil currency. 

It takes a good 48 hours to get a response back!

Greetings,

We were unable to complete your recent purchase on the Blizzard Store. No charges were processed for this purchase. 

Since we could not authorize the purchase, it has been deactivated. If it was applied to a game, it will no longer appear and the license will be set to the previous expansion level.

To review your purchase history, visit: https://battle.net/account/management/orders.html

We apologize for any inconvenience.

Regards,

----------


## sammycookie

please pm for details on how to do this for gifting. I'm not interested in account services such as race change, server switch etc.

----------


## stonetaylor821

Can this be done with a paypal balance or must you use a card?

----------


## sammycookie

credit card, there's no option for paypal. Also debit cards do not work

----------


## Kaizuken

This doesn't work on EU anymore, impossible to buy limited gametime from Blizz now.

----------


## Rainman88

Character Transfer worked for me on my US account yesterday.

Came out to $10.50 USD. Good deal for moving old alts off dead servers.

----------


## shahharsh2010

does this still work for game time or not ? 
I changes. Currency to Brazil and when I go to let's say I go to character transfer then I see Brazil currancy 
But if I go to battle.net show it shows In USD ? 

( Do I load brazil currency using credit card on account then buy stuff ?) 

Please help 
Thank you

----------


## Deific

Does this still work for character services? Thanks.

----------


## zxfgcfg

lol thanks. this has been used for a while now.

----------


## Mirrors

Does this work for purchasing character boosts? Really don't want to blow a full 60 USD on something like that.

----------


## Miller Kelsey

> Since I am not in gametime selling business anymore I can reveal how to buy gametime for US/EU cheaper. Also you can gift it to your friends.
> 
> To access Russian store you need Russian proxy (and probably b.net account set to Russia, that is free to make, I did it without logging in):
> 
> 
> 
> To access Argentinean store you need Argentinean proxy (and also probably account country set to Argentina, just make new b.net):
> 
> 
> ...


can you add me skype? skype: jjcbank1

----------

